# Fiat engine management light!



## lotty (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi folk. My engine management light is back on again! Every year when we get her out of storage to give her a run the light stays on and there is a loss of power to the throttle? I have had a new throttle peddle and part of the wiring loom replaced last year and it's back to trouble me again! Anyone any ideas what it could be? It seems to start after she's been stood for a while without use, could it just be because the battery goes flat? 
Thanks 
Lotty


----------



## lotty (Feb 12, 2012)

***** said:


> Sorry to hear this Lotty, maybe things seize up through lack of use, (don't forget its pretty cold at the moment) or get sticky.
> We tend to try to keep ours moving a little, even take her out for a quick run every few weeks when not using her. Seems to work for us.





We try to take her out once a month in the months we don't use her but with the snow n ice havn't been out since the Ribblehead meet in December so hoping it's like you say and just a niggle?


----------



## lotty (Feb 12, 2012)

***** said:


> maybe it is possible that with this very cold weather a sensor is frozen up:scared: and may clear later this week as it get warmer.
> lets hope so!



Thanks Graham, yes, fingers crossed.  Im taking her into Spinneys on Wednesday to have a extra 12v socket fitted, I might ask in there if they can plug her in and see what the fault code is showing? Maybe if they clear the memory and with the run out it might un-stick?? (the technical term, :lol-053


----------



## Nosha (Feb 12, 2012)

A fault code reader should pin piont the problem, also water or dirt in the fuel filter will cause a problem, plus those lights do go on and off at random, although yours sounds worse and mine has never gon into 'limp home' mode with the light on!


----------



## lotty (Feb 12, 2012)

Nosha said:


> A fault code reader should pin piont the problem, also water or dirt in the fuel filter will cause a problem, plus those lights do go on and off at random, although yours sounds worse and mine has never gon into 'limp home' mode with the light on!



Yes I only ever get the same problem, Lack of power with the light? 
Will get the fuel filter checked, thanks Nosha


----------



## angelaa (Feb 12, 2012)

We havent used ours since the Ribblehead meet.  Went to fire it up last week and it was dead as a dodo.  Charged it up and worked the next day as we had to take it in for a Peogeot recall.  This was only 10 days ago, went to take it for a run yesterday and battery flat again.  Even had a solar panel on since last week.  As soon as take it off mains charger, within half an hour drops down to 10v.  Presume it is the battery had its day. Because battery dead seems to bring on different warning lights, even one saying key not recognised.  Hoping new battery sorts it all out.   Oh the joys.  Roll on bit warmer weather so can get out each week for 1 or 2 nights.


----------



## Neckender (Feb 12, 2012)

lotty said:


> Hi folk. My engine management light is back on again! Every year when we get her out of storage to give her a run the light stays on and there is a loss of power to the throttle? I have had a new throttle peddle and part of the wiring loom replaced last year and it's back to trouble me again! Anyone any ideas what it could be? It seems to start after she's been stood for a while without use, could it just be because the battery goes flat?
> Thanks
> Lotty



Hi lotty  had this twice with my last van 2008 Tribute 650, whatever you do don't take it to Platts, Both times under warrantee the first time 1 year old. they said a fan wire had broken and wasn't covered by warrantee, so they charged me £38 on top of £260 for service with 3,000 miles on clock. I also  had a faulty offside headlamp which shone in to the sky first month of owning it. They replaced headlamp under warrantee great. During the 3rd year still under warrantee the engine light came on again, now both times that this happenned it didn't go into limp mode drove perfectly normal, Took the van to Platts plugged it in and said no fault, no faults logged and couldn't find any faults with van, would I leave it with them and for £275 they would try to find the fault but no guarantee, they rung me that evening to pick the van up as they had fixed it. I asked what the problem was that they found, they said that the wiring harness had been trapped by the offside headlight, so I said that they were to blame as they had fitted a new headlight under warranty previuosly, their answer was if fault in their workmanship it would have shown up a lot earlier, but even though the van was still under its 3rd year warranty I still had to pay as wiring was not covered. Lesson learned exchanged for a new Ford motorhome as I wouldn't deal with Platts again even if they offered free servicing and maintenance.

John.

Ps are you in the AA if so call them out.


----------



## lotty (Feb 12, 2012)

artheytrate said:


> Hi lotty  had this twice with my last van 2008 Tribute 650, whatever you do don't take it to Platts, Both times under warrantee the first time 1 year old. they said a fan wire had broken and wasn't covered by warrantee, so they charged me £38 on top of £260 for service with 3,000 miles on clock. I also  had a faulty offside headlamp which shone in to the sky first month of owning it. They replaced headlamp under warrantee great. During the 3rd year still under warrantee the engine light came on again, now both times that this happenned it didn't go into limp mode drove perfectly normal, Took the van to Platts plugged it in and said no fault, no faults logged and couldn't find any faults with van, would I leave it with them and for £275 they would try to find the fault but no guarantee, they rung me that evening to pick the van up as they had fixed it. I asked what the problem was that they found, they said that the wiring harness had been trapped by the offside headlight, so I said that they were to blame as they had fitted a new headlight under warranty previuosly, their answer was if fault in their workmanship it would have shown up a lot earlier, but even though the van was still under its 3rd year warranty I still had to pay as wiring was not covered. Lesson learned exchanged for a new Ford motorhome as I wouldn't deal with Platts again even if they offered free servicing and maintenance.
> 
> John.
> 
> Ps are you in the AA if so call them out.




John, 
Yes we are in AA, I called them out the 1st time it happend, they just reset it and said if it happens again take it to the dealer, it was about 6 month before it happend the 2nd time which was while we were on holiday in it, cost me £200 and 3 days lost and 3 different garages trying to find a dealer who could help! That was the trottle peddle and sensor that time, went wrong same day got it back so managed to get a full refund.

I've had a few dealings with Platts already! Took it in for the same fault about 12 month or so ago, they told me it was water ingress in the wiring loom behind the headlight. £400 part plus £400 labour plus VAT!!! In the 3rd year of warranty so not covered!! In the end I rang Fiat customer services and managed to get a 50% goodwill contribution off them. When I asked "what would happen if this did not cure the fault as this was the 2nd time a dealer had had the van and the 2nd part i was told i needed" the chap just said, "it's just one of them things", It could be something else as well" !!! :scared: 
They then told me there was a mod i could purchase which would stop the water getting into the wiring and prevent it happening again. This was £100 ish plus 3 hours labour to fit (at £100 + vat per hour!!) A mod that if under warranty would have been FOC but because it was 3rd year wasn't covered!!
I purchased the parts for the mod thinking I would get a local garage to fit it. After researching the mod, it turns out it was for a different water problem, which was the water running off the windscreen and into the engine where it settles around the spark plugs, nothing to do with the wiring loom behind the headlight! So now i have the parts rattling around in the boot of my car cus i don't know whether its worth fitting them, some people have said this mod can cause problems with diverting the water onto the fan belt??

Do you have a garage you use or could recommend? 

Cheers 
Lotty


----------



## Neckender (Feb 12, 2012)

Do you have a garage you use or could recommend? 

Cheers 
Lotty 

Sorry duck I don't, as I will be using Ford this time untill warranty runs out, then I will either change oil and filters myself or try the garage just over the top of Anchor road, Longton where ***** put me on to for mot for last van, they seamed quite good but I don't really know.

John.


----------



## NicknClair (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi Lotty,

Looking at the Profile picture you have, I'm guessing that you own one of the new Fiat/Citroen/Peugeot chassis, code name X250. Now here's a common problem!!
Someone kindly pointed out voltage issues, this is a issue with the X250 model. You have mentioned in your posting that on average you leave the van stood for a month and then take her out............................ problem is that due to the high current use when not using the van, the voltage in the battery is depleated to a stage where when put in the start position, you will find that voltage will drop below a safety voltage level (10.5v) on some of the control elements whilst in the start position. This commonly brings up a random fault code, where one of the many operating systems (on the X250, there a a few!!!) they flag a fault because the voltage has been spiked below their operating voltage. Now here's the not so funny part................... the designer's of the X250 made a fix (but not as far as I'm concerned, more like a cop-out) by fitting a quick release negative battery terminal. That's right, they expect you to disconnect the battery when not using the chassis regularly.
NOW please forget it's your prized motorhome for one second, the problem is that the designer's original concept of the chassis was to be a workhorse of some kind (like a builder's van, courier van etc) thus have regular use. Then along comes Autotrail, Autocruise and the rest and turns them into motorcaravans. On the X250, there is a body computer linked to various control modules using Can-Bus technology, gone are the days where you could tap into a wire and use it, NO CHANCE as this flags faults etc, but with this technology also comes high current use, as some of these control modules maintain user memory, or like the lighting circuits (Hazard Warning, Parking lights) can still be used with the ignition switched off. These therefore are constantly on "Stand-by", wailting for something to happen.
In my former job, we were very lucky to see one of the first X250 chassis when we were designing products for installation. On test we were amazed and shocked to see the difference in current drain compared to the former 2.8JTD chassis, which only used Can-Bus technology to the engine operation, with good old fashioned DC current controlling everything else.

As for fixes, well............................... and this with the weather doesn't help any engine battery but; 

A) Start the van on a fortnight basis (a month is too long a wait on this chassis) and run for at least one hour giving plenty of time for re-charge. Best still, take her/him on a run for this time.

B) If you know it will be a while before you can start it, you may need to consider disconnecting the engine battery if it cannot be supported by other means (which I will throw a couple of suggestions)

C) If you can plug into mains and your charging system supports the engine battery as well as the Leisure Battery, then I would plug it in using a timer to switch on occationaly for a miniumum of 24hr blocks say minimum of once a week (unless you have a very good charger that has a float charge facility, please refer to your manual if you are not sure, or PM we with the motorhome's builder and year and i'll do some digging). 

D) If your charging system doesn't support the engine battery, look into buying such devices as VanBitz Battery Master, or CAK's trickle charger. This can also be of benefit if you have a solar panel fitted, as some of that lovely free energy can be put into good use on supporting the engine battery. Still consider these devices even if you don't have solar or the chance to plug-in, as you can use the unused lesiure battery resource to extend the engine battery for a bit, but when taking it for a run will re-charge both.

Option D has been by far the most common fix I have seen since the X250 was released, as no dealer would ever press the issue with the chassis nor the manufacturer really address the issue. So happy has the feedback been to many a customer, but i must stress that the success was based on making sure that the engine battery was/is in A1 condition.

If you do/ have done all of the above then I appologise for ranting on, but it was something that was discovered back in 2006 when I saw the chassis for the first time, but good luck in getting them (the manufacturer) to admit to the problem as you will have better luck winning the Euromillions than that ever happening!!!!

Good luck with your findings, if you have any more questions PM me as I rarely re-visit posts that are not displayed on the start-up page of the forum, unless it really has my attention like, knees-up boozy weekends/electrical techy issues (all of which I hold dear to my heart).


----------



## Andys (Feb 13, 2012)

lotty said:


> Hi folk. My engine management light is back on again! Every year when we get her out of storage to give her a run the light stays on and there is a loss of power to the throttle? I have had a new throttle peddle and part of the wiring loom replaced last year and it's back to trouble me again! Anyone any ideas what it could be? It seems to start after she's been stood for a while without use, could it just be because the battery goes flat?
> Thanks
> Lotty



Hi Lotty
I had the same problem with my Hymer on a fiat. It turned out after spending over £600 to be the mass air flow indicator. The part cost £70 and the van was as sweet as a nut again. The van thought it was going downhill and so restricted the fuel. 

Hope ths helps


----------



## Neckender (Feb 13, 2012)

Another reason I wouldn't touch Platts again,  was they did my reverse gear judder which came back worse than it went in. When I complained they said that they would strip it down again and if it was their fault they would pay for repairs, but I would have to pay a substantial amount if not their fault. I felt that I just couldn't trust them anymore. I contacted Fiat Europe and they were not happy with the situation,  they said the same, but I just had lost all faith in Platts, so although we really liked our Tribute I got rid of it and had a Ford based van, which up to now 11months old not a problem.

John.


----------



## lotty (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi Nick, thanks for your reply.
Yes its registered 2008, must admit we didn't have these problems with the older one we had.
I am going to take your advise and look into some kind of trickle charger to put on her while she's in storage and also take her for more regular runs out at the weekends if we not using her. Will have to be some kind of charger that takes its power off the leisure battery as no access to plug in at storage site?
Just need to get the light reset/turned off. Maybe Spinneys can do this while it's in on Wednesday?
Again thanks for the excellent info

Lotty





NicknClair said:


> Hi Lotty,
> 
> Looking at the Profile picture you have, I'm guessing that you own one of the new Fiat/Citroen/Peugeot chassis, code name X250. Now here's a common problem!!
> Someone kindly pointed out voltage issues, this is a issue with the X250 model. You have mentioned in your posting that on average you leave the van stood for a month and then take her out............................ problem is that due to the high current use when not using the van, the voltage in the battery is depleated to a stage where when put in the start position, you will find that voltage will drop below a safety voltage level (10.5v) on some of the control elements whilst in the start position. This commonly brings up a random fault code, where one of the many operating systems (on the X250, there a a few!!!) they flag a fault because the voltage has been spiked below their operating voltage. Now here's the not so funny part................... the designer's of the X250 made a fix (but not as far as I'm concerned, more like a cop-out) by fitting a quick release negative battery terminal. That's right, they expect you to disconnect the battery when not using the chassis regularly.
> ...


----------



## lotty (Feb 13, 2012)

***** said:


> Hi Lorraine.
> 
> I also use another garage for general servicing and I insist on genuine OE Fiat parts and oils. had a cam belt change done here. This Garage is Simon Dean on Fenton Industrial estate (Goven Rd) they advertise in MMM. MY Van will be going there soon for a service. Think the guy you need is Tony he is ex Platts many years ago.
> I usually have my MOT done where John also goes up the top of Anchor Rd, just on the left after the mini roundabout at Mossfield rd. These people also do all of the M/H MOTs for Platts and I have found them OK, but no idea how they are for services or repairs. Hymerstan also had an MOT there and says is going to let them service his van soon.
> Hope this helps




Thanks Graham
I have seen an ad in the paper for Simon Dean and was wondering if to try him so thanks will defo give him a try in the future.


----------



## lotty (Feb 14, 2012)

*good news*

good news, 
I have taken Nicknclair's advise and booked the van in tomorrow to have a Battery meter fitted, she was going in anyway for an extra internal 12v socket to be fitted and they are going to fit it while it is there. They are going to re-set the engine light too.
so fingers crossed after tomorrow we are ready to roll? :drive::banana::banana:

thanks everyone for your help.

p.s. I did contact Simon Dean motor repairs and they were very helpful and even rang me back when they said they would which I find rare for a garage, unfortunatley they were not familiar with fitting the battery meters so Im not using them this time, but i will deff use them for repairs/servicing etc in the future.
Lotty


----------



## lotty (Feb 15, 2012)

*still faulty!!*

Well the van went in today for a couple of little jobs, the internal 12v socket i wanted and a battery meter and to reset the engine management light. socket and battery meter fitted no problems, , the light, won't reset
They tried to reset it and it kept coming back on! They tried replacing a part it said was faulty and still the light stayed on? Said it was showing a can-line error which is something in the wiring, again!!:mad2: Will this ever end, already had part of the wiring loom replaced in Oct 2010, surely it can't be the same part so soon? unless they replaced the wrong part in the 1st place? 
anybody want a 2008 Fiat MH!! Driving in limp mode but as long as you don't mind not going over 40 you will be fine :lol-053:

regards, 
grumpy Lotty :sad:


----------



## lotty (Feb 15, 2012)

basildog said:


> It might be worth speaking to Fiat as I understand there has been a fair few problems with the electrical systems on this model !!!!



It was a Fiat garage who had it twice before, have lost faith in them! £50 plus vat just to plug it in each time, then 3 different faults and still got the same problem?? Trying to find a good auto electrican but not easy? 
Just glad it's not gone while we are away in it like it did before.


----------



## lotty (Feb 15, 2012)

***** said:


> And guess what I have been doing all day? Looking at buying a new Fiat:sad: Would prefer a Merc, but not available for what i was looking for.:sad:



I hope you have better luck with one than me? I thought of Merc but after having a Merc car I would never buy one again! Even worse on electrical faults than Fiat! 
Must admit tho, Other than this fault it's been a great van. :drive:
If it was just the light I think I would ignore it but with it limiting the throttle Ive got to sort it! 
x


----------



## lotty (Feb 15, 2012)

basildog said:


> I do not mean the monkeys I mean go direct to Fiat uk and really lay in to them and tell them what you think of their service and their product !



Did that last time, managed to get 50% contribution towards the £1000 bill :scared: as it was in its 3rd year warranty, no chance this time tho as the van is 4 years old soon.
The warranty annoys me, they sell them with 3 year warranty but it's really a 2 year warranty with a 3rd year used car warranty kind of cover! Blasted nothing is covered unless the engine falls out, and then it would be your fault for driving it!! 

Oh well, these things are sent to try us as they say, I'll keep plodding on :hammer::beer:


----------



## lotty (Feb 15, 2012)

***** said:


> When my engine ECU went faulty it did not show the fault on Platts test equipment and they had to fit a test ECU to confirm the fault. Luckily they had a donor vehicle.
> From memory it cost me about £700 and another £1300 when the brake ECU went faulty.
> The only saviour was that we did buy our van at the right price and even with these bills it was still below market price.



Oh i hope it doesn't cost me that much :scared: 
I am wondering if it might be something to do with the water running onto the engine and settling on the top on the injectors. Maybe the water is causing something to short??


----------



## lotty (Feb 15, 2012)

***** said:


> No idea Lotty, but all of these vehicles nowadays have too many electrical problems.
> An ex service manager at the local Merc dealer told me that the new shape Sprinters have quite a few electrical problems and I drove a MAN truck for a couple of years and the dash board lights were on more than they were off. What a pain!!!
> The older trucks and cars were so much simpler.
> 
> Progress is Regress



gone are the days when you just needed a hamer and bit of gaffer tape to fix em. 
I've worked in the motor trade all my working life until we bought the chippy and like you say, the more advanced vehicles become the more they need fixing! ??


----------



## lotty (Feb 15, 2012)

Well, its well and truley got to me now :mad1:
Just gone to take her back up to the storage site and it won't start!! Stuck at the top of the drive bloking the cars in! Got AA but not home start as we don't store it at home!! :mad1:


----------



## Neckender (Feb 15, 2012)

Sorry you're having so much trouble Lotty, don't know if it will help, but on the Tribute forum one or two members have found that Iveco commercial garages were giving better service than Fiat. there is an Iveco commercial garage at Etruria.

John.


----------



## NicknClair (Feb 15, 2012)

Lotty,

Have sent you a PM, looks like module issues but need a bit more info.

N


----------



## lotty (Feb 16, 2012)

***** said:


> I wonder how Lotty got on?




thanks for the thought Graham,

After a restless night worrying about the van being on the street, here's a little update

I called the AA out this morning (had to upgrade to homestart), he plugged her in and for some reason the computer wouldn't or couldn't read??
He tried a few things and in the end just disconnected the battery and reconnected, this allowed it to start. He then followed me to Simon Dean Motor Care in Fenton as I am still in limp home mode, where it is now sat untill they can look at it, might be a few days or so? 
Fingers crossed he can sort it? if not ive got a big hammer :hammer:

thanks everyone for the suggestions and help, you really do make this site great.  :heart:

and a big thank you for NicknClair who has sent me some tips via PM's, your a star :cheers:


----------



## lotty (Feb 20, 2012)

*update*

Hi guys. Just had a call from my garage with an update of my van. 
The short story is, My timing belt has jumped a cog and thrown the timing out. The tensioner has seized and also the belt has cut into the cover! Got to have a few new parts on and going to start it tomorrow, keeping fingers crossed the valves n stuff are ok, he seems to think they should? 
Lotty


----------



## Neckender (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi Lotty hope all goes well :drive: and not to expensive.

John.


----------



## lotty (Feb 27, 2012)

*She's home!*

Got her back today!.

 I just wanted to say how impressed i have been with Simon Dean Motors.
They had the van in without appointment as I needed to drive to a garage quick after getting the AA out, they said they would get to it as soon as they could.
They phoned me when they said they would, kept me up to date all the way through with updates and costings.

I have re-booked the van in for a set of tyres next week.

If anyone is in or around Stoke-on-Trent and wants professional and friendly customer service, service/repairs/MOT's etc at half the main dealer prices then give them a try.


----------

